# Craftsman chainsaw fuel lines



## OlKeith (Nov 24, 2006)

After reading some of the older posts on chainsaw fuel lines I would like to confirm where the lines go.

1. Primer bulb carb line (smaller of two lines) goes to inlet side of Walbro carb, which is the inlet tube closest to the end of carb with one screw on cover. (Opposite the side with the 3 adjustment screws.)
2. Primer bulb tank line goes into tank, small plastic fitting on end. Does it matter how deep into the tank the line goes?
3. Small fuel line with filter on end in tank, goes to the outlet side of carb which is the tube near the H/L adjustment screws and the end with 4 screws.
Thanks in advance for any help/confirmation. (Saw model is 358.351181)
Keith


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The fuel hose that comes from your fuel tank that has the fuel filter attached to it hooks directly to the carburetor inlet. That is the one on the same side as the fuel pump diaphragm the side with only one screw. The line coming out of the carburetor located on the side with the adjustment screws is connected to the primer assy. the short fatter nipple and finally the long thinner nipple has the line that returns to the fuel tank connected to it.

If everything is connected correctly fuel should be drawn into primer bulb and should flow back into fuel tank when pushed, the return line from the primer assembly does not have to go far into the tank, but far enough to seal so as not to leak 1/2" should be enough. :thumbsup:


----------



## mechdoc (Sep 22, 2007)

I have a craftsman chainsaw model # 358.351041 and I replaced my fuel lines and I am pretty sure they are hooked up right but now every time I start the saw it starts for a second and shuts off when I throttle up. Any help with this would be appreciated.


----------

